# NZ Lounge???



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

Kia ora, Members

So, the Moderators and Editor were wondering how our members would feel about setting up an NZ lounge. This is basically an area where open discussions can be held, without the need to relate to specific thread topics. It is also for members only.

Feedback on this idea would be hugely appreciated, and any votes or feelings made known in this thread before the 10th June 2011 (just over 2 weeks). If there are no objections then we will go ahead and set one up.

Looking forward to everyone's feedback

Jen


----------



## wammers (Jan 30, 2010)

Sounds ike a good idea to me. 

Threads notoriously wander away from the inital subject and turn into a chat, which is great other than it can be a bit confusing/frustrating if you are trying to find out some useful information or help with your own dilemma.

Will you be serving tea and coffee in the lounge too or shall we bring a bottle?  xx


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

wammers said:


> Sounds ike a good idea to me.
> 
> Threads notoriously wander away from the inital subject and turn into a chat, which is great other than it can be a bit confusing/frustrating if you are trying to find out some useful information or help with your own dilemma.
> 
> Will you be serving tea and coffee in the lounge too or shall we bring a bottle?  xx


Haha!!! Definitely BYOB! Agree with the threads sometimes wandering off...found myself doing that in a recent thread!!!

Thanks for the feedback

Jen


----------



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

Do we get chocolate hobnobs too?


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

Well I asked Bob to set one up a few days ago and he kindly obliged. Anski was asking people to name it, we were getting some good names suggested and then it all disappeared. 

Good that it's back on again, there's lounges for the Australian and US boards, NZ should have one (again) too


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

Darla.R said:


> Well I asked Bob to set one up a few days ago and he kindly obliged. Anski was asking people to name it, we were getting some good names suggested and then it all disappeared.


Yes, we saw that you had instigated this. However, there is a procedure of suggestion, feedback and voting that must be carried out. Additionally, it needs to be suggested by, or through, a Moderator from someone who is actually involved in the NZ forum. You are involved in the Australian forum, not a Moderator, and therefore unable to get such things up and running. It was a mistake for it to be put up in the way it was. This is why we are now going the "official" way around of getting the lounge up and running


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you for clarifying that for the people who may have been confused by what was going on.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi All

I'm now back in NZ, and am sooooo glad! And could do with a cup of coffee! 
Thanks, Jen, for triggering the request for feedback on a Lounge Area - as Jen said, it sort of got ahead of itself before. 

How about the 'Flat White Cafe' for a name?


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes, it did rather didn't it 

Flat White Cafe - not too bad for an opening idea

amongst the suggestions I made before was

The Marae

but only because I thought it would be nice for the lounge to reflect something of the indigenous culture of New Zealand.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Just noticed it's now after 10th June, which was our cut-off date for comments about setting up a coffee lounge in the NZ Forum.

There's been no adverse comments, so we're going to do it. Watch out for the Grand Launch - free flat whites all round! :ranger:


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

Some of you may be wondering what a flat white is 

It's a type of espresso (short black) with milk, similar to a cappuccino but with a finer density milk foam on the top.

Flat whites may be found all over New Zealand and Australia. They are very common in both countries but the first appearance of the name is credited to the city of Melbourne, which has an excellent coffee culture, where it dates back to the 1970s. The name Flat White was also in use in Sydney well before DKD in Auckland claimed to have invented it

It's a good choice for the lounge, reflecting the forum's true international flavour.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

just my observation

if one were to open a real _Flat White Cafe_ in NZ I don't think public reaction would be too positive.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Song_Si said:


> just my observation
> 
> if one were to open a real _Flat White Cafe_ in NZ I don't think public reaction would be too positive.


Lol! I've never been able to work out the difference between a flat white and a latte. Even to buying one of each to see if they tasted any different. They don't.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

I think latte's a coffee made with hot milk, whereas a flat white is coffee/boiled water with milk added?

Wellington often touted as having a coffee/cafe 'culture', I found some of the best to be in upper Cuba St area when living there. Here it's not uncommon for a shop to offer coffee from a three-in-one sachet of instant, powdered milk and sugar, but we do have one 'real' cafe in our town.


----------



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

You are correct with the coffee Song Si. One thing we found when we were on holiday, is that coffee (and tea) in the cafe's in NZ were a lot more reasonable than here in the UK.


----------



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

Just to add that also better coffee and tea as well!


----------

